# Riding Companion Blues



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

To me there are three kinds of trail rides, solo, a few friends, and group rides. 

Solo has the issue of safety, including the danger of getting lost if you have a sense of direction like mine, but has many other advantages -- you can go at your own pace, enjoy the beauty of nature in harmony with your horse, and so forth. It is a little lonely but I don't mind that.

A Few Friends is on the face of it safer, and there's companionship! But the problem for me is always the finding the compatible few. There are people I like spending time with but as riding buddies lack something, because they have less or more stamina, less or more desire to take risks, or their horses are much slower or faster than mine, dislike my horse, are not under control, have trouble crossing obstacles -- it is always something! And if you find that rare gem -- they have to work that day, or their horse throws a shoe, or their trailer needs a new axle. 

Then there is the Group Ride, organized by a club. This would seem to be a great idea but again, my experience has been not so great. My last group trail ride, local club, some ten riders, was led by someone whose horse walked so fast that she was always almost out of sight. There was no drag rider assigned. The slowest horse was a small lazy pony, so it was quite the incompatible group. Brooke can walk out smartly but being two hands shorter than the leader's horse, still had to trot to keep up, which I eventually just gave up because I felt responsible for the stragglers (there was no one else willing to take that role on so I felt obliged to). Coming down a very steep, muddy, rocky hill, the small pony's saddle slid over its head and the rider took a very bad tumble (I found out later she had cracked three ribs and lacerated her spleen, ended up in the hospital). The leader was so far ahead she had no idea what had happened. 

The whole thing was a debacle, in my view. Apparently in my local club there is also a somewhat separate group that does their own rides, but these are led by people whose idea of trail riding is to whoop it up and 'have fun'. When I was in my teens, sure, my friends and I did that kind of stuff all the time. But I'm in my sixties and I am very sure that my particular horse would have a hard time retaining all her marbles galloping with a herd of other more or less controlled horses down a forest trail. I like cantering but on MY terms, on footing and with sight lines that I feel comfortable with, and if with others, with a LOT of ground rules. That doesn't seem to happen with these folks. 

So heck, I guess this is a bit of a rant, isn't it? 

Anyone have experience/solutions/opinions about who to ride with?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I agree with you. 

I would only really ride with one other person, because she was a good friend & we were at the same confidence level & had similar riding abilities. We just meshed, so riding together was always a fun time. No stress, relaxing, fun. Hard to find people like that.

I don't really like riding in a huge group, I did a huge group trail a year or 2 ago & it wasn't fun for me at all. People couldn't control their horses, they were either too aggressive with their horses or just shouldn't have been riding like they were...they wanted to canter when the footing wasn't so great, they didn't know how to keep distance, a horse kept kicking, a slow horse would be in the front, etc...just wasn't that fun for me. I also only knew 1-2 people in the whole group, so that kinda sucked too.

I don't mind riding alone at my barn, I am used to it. I have yet to go on a trail alone, but I will be eventually (my friend & I kinda grew apart) & I think it'll be just fine. I will know my whereabouts & keep my phone on me, plus I wouldn't be the only person there anyway. It'll be nice to go at my own pace & be 'one' with my horse. 

But overall, I prefer to either ride by myself or with a good friend/people I know/I can trust etc. where it's not stressful or annoying, LOL.


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

Boy do I understand.

Thankfully I usually ride with DH but even his horse is a lot faster than my horse. Usually it's fine because it's good to push Stitch a little faster to get her into shape and she's gotten much better at keeping up with him but sometimes frustrating. Also, he doesn't like to ride as much as I do.

I broke a collar bone in a freak horse accident (mini-horse related) a year ago so I don't love going out by myself. After close to 400 miles with Stitch this year I'm starting to trust her enough to occasionally take her to the park alone but I don't like riding out from the house by myself (cars/gravel roads don't bounce/she's fussier).

I have my Endurance buddy who's horse gets along with Stitch perfectly (they're best buddies) and is similar to the same pace but she's 3 hours away so we only get to ride together at rides and the occasional camping trip.

Boy have we gotten in bad groups at rides though. Several uncontrollable horses, riders with health problems that blame us for calling the ride manager to come pick them up when they're curled up in a ball on the ground (because we didn't let them finish), too slow/too fast, dangerous.... We've learned to ride us the 2-3 of us (DH, me, Riding buddy) and to tell everyone else good-bye!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am so blessed in this regard. Where I lease out of, there are currently about 10 horse owners who just happen to be the nicest people around! All I have to do is show up at a time of decent weather and there's bound to be anywhere from one to 5 of them there and ready to go.


Yes, sometimes my only companions are too slow for my enjoyment. Or, I become the 'drag' on a few riders at our barn, who would prefer to go faster.


But, for this group, friendship and harmony trumps having the ride we would prefer.


If I had to go out and ride with total strangers, that would be a different story.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

There is two kinds of people I absolutely cannot ride out with (anymore):

- People who just need someone to chinwag with. I get the most enjoyment out of riding horses that demand my full attention. By giving my full attention to the horse, I'm "in the present" - it's a meditative exercise for me. I do not want to pay attention to anyone else's needs, anecdotes, complaints, or tell stories about myself. Let's pay attention to our respective horses so we stay safe and don't get complacent, and save the conversation for after the horses are untacked and have their coolers on, munching on some hay.

- People who lack the minimum qualifications to be off the arena. If your horse is doing with you whatever it pleases, you should be out with an instructor. Even worse than making me pay attention to your chit-chat is demanding that I trouble-shoot your problems in real time when (a) I'm neither qualified nor interested to do so, and (b) I try to keep my horse in a state of calmness. Moreover, even if speed is not your idea of fun, you should be able to handle bursts of speed - because your horse may ask it of you at any moment, whether you consider it "fun" or not.

My favorite rides are solo. I have only ever been hurt on rides where I *wasn't* solo! Occasionally, I will go out with someone who could, in theory, go solo as well, and who, for the love of god!, can shut up for most of the ride and pay attention to his or her own horse. I'd much rather have a chance to see that hawk or owl or herd of deer watching us pass by.

I can go fast or slow, no problem - when I'm solo, the horse mostly decides much of the pace anyway. I like to mix it up in order to minimize the horse's anticipating the ride. So I don't care what kind of ride you'd be in the mood for today, but the two points above are (from now on) non-negotiable.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> If I had to go out and ride with total strangers, that would be a different story.


Except if you go to a HF Meet & Greet :wink: I've never felt so comfortable riding with "strangers". Maybe because we sort-of knew each other before meeting in real life? :cowboy:


I fully admit I am far from being a confident rider, so this is something I bring up with people I don't know before we agree to ride together. If others prefer long, fast rides and hint that they don't have the patience for babysitting, I will not join them. Period. Otherwise everyone ends up miserable.
Don't worry @mmshiro, I will not ask you to ride with me :wink::Angel:


Most of the time I ride in small groups (1-5 other horses), and we know each other and have similar riding styles, making for fun, relaxing rides.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I guess it depends on the horse I'm riding. 

If I'm riding a horse I have total confidence in, not to do anything dangerous even if they world around them falls apart, then I don't care if it's a big group ride. I actually rarely do those (because I don't trailer myself out) but if I'm on a sane horse, then watching the chaos of a group ride is actually kind of entertaining. It's interesting to see the different styles of horses, tack and riders.

A few friends rides are great, but again, I will probably want to be on my best horse because I don't want to be the one whom everyone else has to babysit or look out for. I don't want to be the one that slows everyone down or dictates what trails we take. So I want to be confident enough to keep up with everyone else's level of riding.

One friend, is probably the perfect number. Two people together can be very agreeable and have fun picking the speed and trails together. And talk horses the entire ride. :smile:

Alone I actually do a lot, probably 50% of the time. And I have no problem riding alone. There are some definite perks.....like picking your own speed and trails based on what you and your horse are confident doing that day. Alone is actually my pick when riding my greenest horse. While it's true I might come off, I hopefully won't, and the risk is made up for by being able to choose my speed and trails based on how my horse is acting that day. If I want to go out for an hour, just walking, I can. If I want to go out for 3 hours with a lot of trotting, I can. If I want to avoid the rocks or climb some hills, I can. So for that reason, riding alone is great. The only thing I really miss is having those long horsie chats I get with a friend.

People I don't like riding with would include those who take no concern for the safety of the footing or who don't care about the confidence and skills of those around them. That is why I would only take my best horse on a group ride. If I find out they are a bunch of yahhoos and I don't want to join in, I know I can just ride back alone or at the speed I want and my good horse won't care! I would't want to be stuck on my greenie with a bunch of thoughtless riders. But you know what, I think most people feel the same way. I've ridden with other riders who echo the same thoughts and are very careful about who they ride with. No one want to feel vulnerable because someone else is an idiot.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Well my most consistent riding buddy over the past several years was a woman in her mid-80s who was a much more adventurous rider than me (hunter paces were her passion) and we helped each other through the things that intimidated us and our respective horses. Our horses were well matched as far as stride, skill, etc. Both were happy to lead or follow and we could easily take turns doing that, or if one horse got spooked or worried about something, the other was always brave enough to lead the way through it. Sometimes we'd add a third rider, sometimes she'd be uncomfortable with a potential 3rd rider because of her perceptions of their horses' trail-savviness. I figured that when you're nearly 90, you pretty much get to call the shots about how the ride goes.

I'm a somewhat nervous rider by nature so I know a galloping, jumping ride would not be fun for me and I would freak my horse out with my stress (bless your heart @mmshiro, I love reading about your adventures but I think we'd be a terrible match riding out!). I'm generally pretty happy riding alone but with a little discussion and a test ride, I think it would be pretty easy for me to figure out if I'm compatible with someone else, since I am so clear on what I'm comfortable about and what I'm not. I guess it comes down to knowing yourself, your horse, and what makes riding fun- it IS supposed to be fun after all!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

If I'm not doing day work on a ranch or helping school polo horses, I ride alone. Horses don't mind and I love it.

Seems ya have to pay me to get me to ride with others!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Years ago I was so lucky to have 2 very good friends that I rode with at least once a week. Our riding styles were very compatible and our horses had formed a comfortable bond and tolerance with each other.


One moved away and other after taking care of her husband who was battling cancer lost her horse to sudden severe colic. 



I rode with a club and finally realized it was okay but decided that riding alone as I had for years, fit me and my time frame better. 



I do have a new friend that on occasion we can ride together, but can't rely on only those times to ride as they are too few an infrequent.


I have a nephew who rides with me when he can (does beautifully with Misty) and have had a couple young teen girls that have joined me on rides that I can trust.


No perfect answer, but I do miss those early years that seemed like they would last forever with those 2 special friends. 



However, thinking that we new england riders may be able to organize a ride next season? Maybe the carriage trails in Bar Harbor in Acadia Park????:cowboy::racing:


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

As I have gotten older I have given up organized rides. I used to love the shenanigans of playing tag or running around - until well - I didn't. I had kids, gained weight, did not ride as much and lost my main riding horse - and a lot of confidence. So my first organized ride after that was a disaster. I rode a friends fiery Morgan (whom I loved and had ridden before) he was a saint but the horse breathing down his back, eventually rearing on top of us made me think twice about riding in large groups of beer drinking equestrians. 

Then I rode mostly with a friend and her mother - that was fine but they both liked to ride sssslllllllooooooowwwww……. and even then my green Appy became bored and naughty poking along looking for trouble. When riding with my husband and daughter we all agreed on the pace and the terrain. Rides were more fun when we could ride at more than a slow walk. But hubby works weekends and I work during the week and daughter just left for college in Aug. So I have been riding alone, and found that I really enjoy it! Tillie is getting more confident on our solo rides and so am I. We have ridden a couple of times with friends - they also ride gaited horses but never gait! What's up with that? So solo for me unless hubby gets to ride or daughter is home

I have met some other people close to where I live that have asked me to ride with them but they ride stock horses and Tillie is very forward and I don't think any of us would have fun.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

egrogan said:


> I'm a somewhat nervous rider by nature so I know a galloping, jumping ride would not be fun for me and I would freak my horse out with my stress (bless your heart @mmshiro, I love reading about your adventures but I think we'd be a terrible match riding out!).


Perhaps we wouldn't be regulars, but since you know how to stay on a horse and keep him straight, if you were new to my turf, I'd take you to show you the trails (or at least one loop to start out with) any day.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I have ridden in groups of one (just me) and up to a 100 riders and I confess now I'm older I do not want to ride with people I don't know and am not sure of what kind on rider they are. I am fortunate that I ride mainly alone or with my sister who rides much the way I do and we know and trust each other completely. I also have a few friends who like to ride the way I do so I can go and ride with them and still enjoy a good ride. Such as if I was tightening my girth they won't canter off in front of me.

I know riding alone especially in areas that are only reached by horseback is not a good idea and my Hubby disapproves of this but I feel much safer alone than with someone I can't trust.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I guess a person needs to make their needs known to the other person, so theirs no misunderstanding. @mmshiro . . . your needs are strict enough to almost require you to ride alone, or physically together but in silence. If you didn't make that clear to someone before they commit to a ride, you'd both end up miserable half way through. 



There is hardly a week goes by but I read about a HF member looking for a good riding buddy. I feel like the kid in class who raises their hand, waves it about, and says, "Call on me! call on me, teacher!", because I just know we'd have a blast riding together. But, sad to say, geography cannot be denied.


so, as to the HF meet and greet and ride . . . . next time !!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I do most of my non-competition riding alone and I am quite content that way. I do my best to do it as safely as possible, with a gps and a cell phone. 

I am not sure you could pay me to go on one of those giant group trail rides, but I do enjoy the company of like-minded (and mounted) people when opportunity presents.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

tinyliny said:


> @mmshiro . . . your needs are strict enough to almost require you to ride alone, or physically together but in silence. If you didn't make that clear to someone before they commit to a ride, you'd both end up miserable half way through.


It's funny that when you put it in those words, it almost sounds like a warning... 

It's important, though, to distinguish between "communicating for the sake of exchanging information" ("Look! Deer!", "Would you fancy a little canter up that hill?") and for the sake of chin-wagging ("So, do you go back to Germany often?")

There are enough people who can do the former to fill my need for riding companionship, but you are right: It's always disappointing to unexpectedly run into the latter.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

agreed. Useless , incessant mouth flapping is a drag.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

OK, clue me in on these HF meet & greet rides. Where were the ones that have happened so far? I know that there are some Florida based HF riders that have met up but I'm clueless of anything else. I feel so out of the loop having hiatused from HF for the whole summer.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

We Organized a HF Meet-Greet-Ride this fall at Rock Bridge Canyon in Alabama. We had a group of six and one non-riding spouse came. It was a lot of fun but over way too fast! 

Will be planning another one in the spring and currently considering locations :smile: 

Looking at Central Alabama as a possible site, will be flatter terrain than our last one, and hopeful some of the Floridians will come.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I ride alone most days, but not up in the mountains, just pasture riding. My horse kept tossing me when we rode out alone AND running off. Just not my idea of fun and I am getting way too old to be tossed too :frown_color:

When going out with my boarder/friend, we certainly do chat about a variety of things, at least we do when ambling along. 

I see nothing wrong with chatting during the ride. my topics (as usual) jump all over! 

I haven't done it before, but I doubt I would like to ride to ride in a huge group ride. Too many things can go wrong,,,


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

There was a man who started riding and would rode in a western saddle, not common in he U.K. He had a very nice little mare who was more than willing. 

The problem with this man was that he galloped _everywhere,_ the moment there was a bit of grass be it only six inches wide by the side of the road, he was off. 

At the time we had a very active Riding Club, for adults. Many were happy hackers content with a steady ride and not overly confident. We held many Spider Rides, where w central point was agreed on and folk would ride to the spot, usually a pub, have lunch and ride back home. John was a PITA on these rides as he would race by anyone without any consideration. He was told many times to no avail. 

We had several members of the New Forest Riding Club come across for a long ride, luckily John was working and couldn't make it but when several of us went to rode in the New Forest despite him getting the newsletter very late, he managed to book a ferry to join us. 

It was awful. He set off at a gallop amd then would come galloping back straight through the rest of us. In th end he galloped off into the distance and the rest of us turned off the track, rode through some overgrown shrubs and went a totally different way! We lost him well and truly

As the ferry was leaving so we saw him pull up in his trailer! He had to wait for the next boat. 

Of course the mare went lame eventually and he bred a very nice colt from her. I refused to start it as I knew he would only want to gallop it around. 

Some years later I met him again and he did admit that he had totally ruined both horses with his mad charging around. 

I will add that the mare was an angel. Out with Hounds one day, we were all still either hungover or drunk from the Hunt Ball the night before, we ended up on the top of a steep hill. The cattle and sheep that grazed there had worn paths, inches wide, around the hill as they grazed. 
Coming back down was a matter of keeping your horse straight and letting it sit back on its hocks and slide in the wet conditions. As we started back down so a friend said, "John, you can go first." He took off at a very fast canter and that little mare managed to descend safely, how I will never know! 

The worse riding companion ever!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I have ridden alone most of my life and have always been fine with it. I started carrying a pistol, after being warned about "strangers in our block of woods", back in the 90's.

I've been on organized rides of nearly 300 people. The only thing that made them tolerable was Duke being such a fast and non-tiring mover that we stayed in with the front ten horses for the whole ride, lollol

I only know five people that ride like I do.

Two live 7 hours NE of me. Two live several days away in SoCal. One lives two hours NE of me. 

That said, some years back I stumbled on "Red Hats and Purple Chaps" (a spin-off of the Red Hat ladies) but there wasn't a group close to me. By gosh they still have a website.

*Avna,* Maybe there's a chapter near you and by some stroke of luck, at least one person who would be a compatible riding partner

Red Hats and Purple Chaps


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

I've been blessed, but I also understand how you feel Avna. 



On the whole, everyone I've ridden with has taught me something - either good, or bad, to do, or to NOT DO.


THE WORST I've ridden with are people that treat their horses like four-wheelers, like_ how dare they balk when I ask them to do something dangerous! _Those are usually the ones jerking around on the reins and nagging the horse with the bit, etc.


I don't care to ride with them because that's going to be a train-wreck at some point, and Trigger will sense it immediately and people like that still tend up get him emotionally strung out. I can usually off-set that now that I know what upsets him and how to pour peace and confidence back into him NOW. I used to couldn't do it, didn't know him enough to be a 'rock' for him. Still, the drama and the abuse... I can't do it. I ride to relax and enjoy the company of my horse, not intimidate and dominate him. He and I have a partnership, not a master/slave relationship.


I HAVE enjoyed riding with the 'punchy' kids... (That apparently means something very different here than other places. Punchy HERE means extremely b.a.). It was challenging and they were fun and the risks they took, that I took as well, have given me more confidence in myself and my horse. The cool thing about them is that where we ride, there's options. You don't HAVE to take the steep creek bank down or up, there's another route nearby if you want something easier for your horse and you. I found myself taking the more...advanced... trails. I'd ride with them again in a heartbeat.


I've ridden with pretty chill people, young people, who laughed and had a relaxed, good time and would consider a lot of things Just a Horse, being a Horse, rather than something to beat the horse for. This would be B & H who seemed to always have a beginner rider with them, so the Old Man also got put into service - Supes has taught several young people how to ride or just putz around and enjoy the scenery. They were the ones that helped me learn to relax and let Trigger find his own pace without being all up in his mouth, nagging him to lag along.


My current group are mostly all women about my own age. Some bring along their own young daughters or grandchildren, one is probably in her late 60s, early 70s, but I don't dare ask, that's just rude. They all ride either their own barrel horse (To keep him sane, they say) or ponies, and Trigger and I usually are in the lead, and CAN out walk them. Usually we're about 20 yards ahead, though he's settled down enough to usually only keep us about 20 feet ahead lately. If we get too far ahead, we turn, trot or lope back. That seems to keep him calm - he has an outlet for pent up energy without the opportunity to bolt back home.


With the exception of the accident this past weekend that I've mentioned in another thread, we don't usually have any silliness or upset. Sometimes there's as many as five or six of us, sometimes it's just me and my friend, sometimes its me, her, and her 7 year old daughter. It's working out well - though I worried my friend's hot/reactive barrel horse, Peso, would feed that into Trigger on the trail (Peso has a lot of OMG IT WILL EAT ME moments when it's just a log and it's the same log he's seen repeatedly over the course of several rides). SO FAR Trigger just gets alert, lookie loos, maybe gets a little antsy, then relaxes with a word or a scratch on his neck from me. A lot of times we end up having to take the lead when Trigger has been content to be second behind Peso, just to encourage Peso that no, that log/stump/shadow is not going to eat you, sir.


Hubs... I LOVE riding with him, but I have to watch him. LOL He likes to 'accidentally' smack Trigger on the rump with the reins - never hard, but a wink is as good as a nod with Trigger and he thinks it's ME popping him. I've actively cussed my man for that. He'll also trot up and pace us and try to get Trigger to pace Gina and trot when I don't want him to... then he shoots me a shish eating grin and says: You gotta learn to control your horse! It's all been great for learning though and pushing my boundaries in terms of comfort.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Will add when riding in the mountains here, there is no phone service and sometimes no one at the trailhead. So I do prefer to ride with at least one other person. Finding the other person is the hard part!!! 

I think there is a natural desire for people to find common interests when first meeting, so rides with new people usually have more conversation as we sort out speed, direction and length of ride. 

I ride a RMHA gelding and they are not a common breed here which increases my difficulty finding riding companions. The QH are too slow walking and the TWH are too fast walking. Once we get to trotting/gaiting everything is ok. Cantering though a QH is faster. Thus riding at a gait/trot is best


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

I'm very fortunate to have several friends that share my general preferences on the trail. Even so, between our schedules, the weather, temporarily out of commission horses, etc,,,we don't get to ride trails together very often. This summer has been esp. bad, I've only gone out on the trail 2 or 3 times. 

My trail expectations are: go only as fast as the slowest rider (and it's perfectly fine with me to walk the entire time if that's what needs to happen. I very much enjoy the scenery and the experience of being in the forest. A good trot/canter if the conditions allow is fun, but I don't need that to enjoy the trail), if someone in the group is having trouble, we all help solve it, or at the least keep quiet and don't go off and leave someone or several someones behind having trouble. (I'm fine with splitting the group once we're down the trail 'just because' and if everyone is ok with it)

I don't mind a bit of conversation if the situation is conducive to it...hate it when the person ahead of me is chatting away and I can't hear clearly because their voice is projected forward....and they speak up only when asking for my response. I'm more of a 'quietly enjoy the ride unless it's important information kind of person (deer at 2:00, riders approaching, etc) 

Sonny has done well on solo rides, but I've only done 2 or 3 of those. I've not done a large group ride with folks I don't already know they match my preferences, and don't think I'd care to. Can't think of much worse than being on the trail 2 or 3 hours not having any fun , or worse, feeling unsafe for me or Sonny. I quit riding with a small group of folks who are all great people, but one of them ,Ive realized, kept quiet about the trail guidelines that were discussed, in others words ,neither agreed or disagreed and proceeded to gait the entire ride, in the lead. I got to post (Sonny has a BIG trot) the entire ride, even though asking for some walk. I made the mistake of going one more time with them and though he did walk some that ride, he chose to canter up a hill before all of us had made it DOWN the previous hill, so Sonny wasn't happy with me holding him back untill we got down and turned to go up. Did I mention that he always somehow ended up in the lead?

To me, up to about 6 people is a good sized group, and I'm not sure if I'd go in a group much larger than that unless we broke up into smaller groups and met back at the trailers as each group came in.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

In past years I would sometimes meet someone out on the trails and continue the ride with them and it never seems to fail that very diverse types of people when on a horse always have something in common( horses ) and they get along well. I have seen grandfathers who have a good riding companion maybe 10 years old and they both love riding together.


When I was in Toronto and boarded my horse there was a young girl just half my age and her mother asked if she could ride out with me as she didn't want her riding alone, this was a first trail ride for this young girl and she just LOVED it wanted to ride with me all the time. We rode many miles together over the years and had a great friendship for many years and as time passed the age difference became less important.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> I've been blessed, but I also understand how you feel Avna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not a fearful rider but I really dislike putting my horse in danger or upset just for a thrill and I will not do it. Trails where I ride have plenty of risk without adding poor judgement into the mix. 

As far as your husband goes -- cussing would be the least of it. One move like you describe and it would be the very last time he'd ride with me (and possibly, sleep in the house), so glad he's married to you instead.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Woodhaven said:


> When I was in Toronto and boarded my horse there was a young girl just half my age and her mother asked if she could ride out with me as she didn't want her riding alone, this was a first trail ride for this young girl and she just LOVED it wanted to ride with me all the time. We rode many miles together over the years and had a great friendship for many years and as time passed the age difference became less important.



My best riding buddy is 80 and I'm in my early 40's. Age doesn't make a bit off difference, we are well matched in our comfort zones and riding styles. If anything, she could probably out ride me! We met when I was around 20 and she was around 60 and we've been best friends ever since. And really, probably the only thing we have in common is the love of horses, but that's enough. :smile:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Foxhunter said:


> We held many Spider Rides, where w central point was agreed on and folk would ride to the spot, usually a pub, have lunch and ride back home.



I love that idea! No pubs in my neck of the woods, but I've done something similar with a friend in the next town over. We would meet at a central landmark out in the forest, ride together for a little bit and then turn around and ride different directions back home. I like doing that.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Avna said:


> I am not a fearful rider but I really dislike putting my horse in danger or upset just for a thrill and I will not do it. Trails where I ride have plenty of risk without adding poor judgement into the mix.
> 
> As far as your husband goes -- cussing would be the least of it. One move like you describe and it would be the very last time he'd ride with me (and possibly, sleep in the house), so glad he's married to you instead.


Well said! Ditto to all the above


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I've met some really nice people out on the trail. Sadly, we tend to remember more sharply the idiots we encounter, even if statistically, they are much, much fewer.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Avna said:


> I am not a fearful rider but I really dislike putting my horse in danger or upset just for a thrill and I will not do it. Trails where I ride have plenty of risk without adding poor judgement into the mix.
> 
> As far as your husband goes -- cussing would be the least of it. One move like you describe and it would be the very last time he'd ride with me (and possibly, sleep in the house), so glad he's married to you instead.


 I'll say this for the 'punchy kids'. They rode a TWH, a mule, and quarter horses. If the horse or mule didn't want to go, they didn't make them. In fact, the ginny mule flat refused to climb a creek bank - the kid on her figured out real quick it was because there was quick sand right in front of where she stopped and refused to go any further. It was good for me as it pushed the envelope on my ability, but also gave Trigger and I choices as to which skill level trail to take, yet stay with the group.


It's the Ego Riders I really loathe because THEY are the ones demanding their horse do things they shouldn't, then getting angry with the horse for being wiser than they are. It never ends well and it stresses me out on so many levels.


As for the hubs... I could have choked him with the reins for that last year. THIS year... he's gotta work to keep up.  He meant it playfully, and while I was aggravated last year, looking back, he was right about something that was more implied than spoken: I had to learn to have fun and relax AND control my horse. Until I figured out the first part, I couldn't do the last part effectively.

It was good for me and Trigger both.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

A lot of my riding time whilst teaching was taking people out on hacks, this could vary with their ability on the ride. I always stayed with the more novice riders and let those with more ability stay back am deathly have a canter. 

Met all sorts of riders over the years and as Tiny says, tend to remember the idiots rather than the nice ones! .


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

I feel this so much... At my current place I remember when I was still new someone asked if I wanted to join them on a ride... I said "sure" but they apologised and meant the person behind me!!!!! I was GUTTED! Someone else offered but I could see them cringing from the moment I mounted. I _knew_ I wasn't competition material but at least cut me some slack! All the other group rides I've been on have cost me £60+ out of pocket per hour (which includes mounting and faffing). The thing with paid hacks I hate is the time pressure. I want to take Katie out for the DAY. I wanna have saddlebags and pack a freaking lunch for us (treatbag for her I guess). I wanna let her go splashing across the river or go for an extended canter. Take her saddle off and groom her in the park. _(Am I the only one btw who wants to do these things? Is it weird to be caught grooming your horse in a national park? lol.)_ I think I would love to hack out with a lot of people on here as I'm very easy going - I will always take advice under consideration if it benefits horsey-poo. I will, however, make it very clear that I put safety at the forefront. If anyone wanted to come meet Katie and I you're more than welcome to! 



The new place I'm going to I can join a lot of their rides for free. At the other property where Katie will be stalled there are a TON of DIY people. Many are scared to hack out alone. I will probably offer people to join me out on hacks as I blessed with a sane, sensible hacker that is fine solo, lead or well... anywhere. I paid a lot for Katie but she really is so safe that it has made it so worth it. I think if things go to plan (knocks on wood) I would end up being the sort of person that would organise outings. I think about all the anxieties I have and wouldn't want anyone to ever feel inadequate or unable to do something they love just because they lacked support...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I prefer to ride alone. For one thing, when I go out to ride on trail, I like the peace & quiet and I've found very few people who are comfortable in their own skin enough to do a ride and not yap the whole way. I didn't come to gossip, I came to look at the trees, see the colors of fall, listen to the Canadian geese as they fly over head, hear the deer crashing through the brush, listen to the ducks out on the lake, you name it. I am not interested in carrying on a non-stop conversation during the whole ride. I don't mind going and having lunch/dinner after we're done and I'll listen for hours, but oh please, can you please just shut up and let me enjoy my ride? So, I mostly go alone. I also have a knack for avoiding folks I know when we meet out on trail (time constraints, need to do XXXX) so I can't stop and yak or deviate from my planned ride.


----------



## Dixiesmom (May 26, 2013)

I like to ride alone. Work and people stress me out so being alone is preferable to me. I can go where I want, stop if I want, go for a short ride or roam far. Dixie is slower then a boulder and I like looking for "hidden things" in the woods - I am NOT an open field rider if I can avoid it - give me woods. Once on a group ride I saw movement on the ground and realized the ground was literally crawling with TINY frogs. Probably HUNDREDS. No one else on the ride had seen them because they were going pretty fast. But then they all slowed down and marveled at the tiny little guys.

There is at least on other person I enjoy riding with though we don't get to often since I no longer have a trailer.

We periodically have group rides at our barn, and I do enjoy them mostly, but some like to GO, and one is a nervous rider who doesn't go very far and she usually wants to go back and won't alone, and I generally wind up being he escort home. She wants company riding more often, but the route we went last group ride was too far and rough for her taste and it's my most favorite ride. I feel bad because she wants to trail ride but won't go alone, but I prefer the trail she wasn't wild about, and I really do prefer to be alone. Riding is often my escape from humanity.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Kalraii said:


> I feel this so much... At my current place I remember when I was still new someone asked if I wanted to join them on a ride... I said "sure" but they apologised and meant the person behind me!!!!! I was GUTTED! Someone else offered but I could see them cringing from the moment I mounted. I _knew_ I wasn't competition material but at least cut me some slack! All the other group rides I've been on have cost me £60+ out of pocket per hour (which includes mounting and faffing). The thing with paid hacks I hate is the time pressure. I want to take Katie out for the DAY. I wanna have saddlebags and pack a freaking lunch for us (treatbag for her I guess). I wanna let her go splashing across the river or go for an extended canter. Take her saddle off and groom her in the park. _(Am I the only one btw who wants to do these things? Is it weird to be caught grooming your horse in a national park? lol.)_ I think I would love to hack out with a lot of people on here as I'm very easy going - I will always take advice under consideration if it benefits horsey-poo. I will, however, make it very clear that I put safety at the forefront. If anyone wanted to come meet Katie and I you're more than welcome to!
> 
> 
> 
> The new place I'm going to I can join a lot of their rides for free. At the other property where Katie will be stalled there are a TON of DIY people. Many are scared to hack out alone. I will probably offer people to join me out on hacks as I blessed with a sane, sensible hacker that is fine solo, lead or well... anywhere. I paid a lot for Katie but she really is so safe that it has made it so worth it. I think if things go to plan (knocks on wood) I would end up being the sort of person that would organise outings. I think about all the anxieties I have and wouldn't want anyone to ever feel inadequate or unable to do something they love just because they lacked support...





Another example of how frustrating it is for me to read this! I would love to ride with you. I just wish had a 'transporter' to bring you here, or me there. I'd ride with you, in a heartbeat! I don't care if you are a novice, as long as you are open to safety suggestions, should they be necessary, and come reasonably prepared. We'd have a blast!


I am not one who cared to groom out of the barn area, but I do like the idea of letting the girht down a notch, taking off the bridle and letting them graze on a line for a half hour, while i have a beer and sandwich. It's usually not as idyllic as one thinks, as yo have to tend the horse, so not like you can take a nap while they do their thing.


----------



## RMH (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm a member of a riding club which arranges some very nice group trail rides. Some are on private property that you can't get permission to ride on as an individual. Other rides are on public lands but it's nice to have a leader who is familiar with the area. I find I'm more motivated to load up and go when someone plans a group ride than I would be on my own. I'm confident in my horse and my abilities and will ride with anyone. In my experience on large group rides the group gets strung out with the more adventurous riders on faster horses in the front with the slower or less experienced riders bringing up the rear. The only bad experience I had was a group ride with a woman who was clearly not comfortable with her horse or her riding. Her horse had a red bow in it's tail which we all knew meant he was a kicker. The lady went on an on about how we needed to stay far away from her and her horse. I suspect she was more of a kicker than her horse. She also fussed about those who tacked up early and were warming their horses on the side trails. About 3/4 of the way through the ride four of us came up to her from the rear on a 30 ft wide logging road. Two of us passed her and she went off into a tirade about gaited horses and their riders. The other two never did get around her. I've also been on large group rides where people started out and realized they weren't up to it and turned back to their trailers. I'm amazed at how many good riders with years of experience are really nervous riders.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I definitely like the idea of a group ride, but never seem to manage one. There is a place near here that has scheduled trail rides with a hot lunch included. My riding buddy went twice and enjoyed it. I couldn't go because of work (I have to work every other weekend). 

They have different trails for different riders, then everyone meets for lunch. There are morning and afternoon rides, but she only did the morning feeling that 7-8 miles was enough for the day. The other morning trails ranged from 3 miles to 15 miles, so something for everyone. Her group was only 5 the first ride, and the second ride she started by herself then three other riders caught up to her. 


I would like to go on some scheduled group rides, just can't seem to find too many nearby. 


The unknown can make people nervous, I am a bit that way in that I like to know how far and what type of terrain, mainly for my horse's sake. 

As his rider it is important that I make sure he can do the ride. I am directionally challenged in the woods and frequently get lost :redface: so like to go with someone familiar with the trails or well marked trails. 


Some of those riders that turn back after a short while may not be turning back because of nerves, they may be turning back because the terrain was not what they were expecting and are turning back for the horse's sake. 


I recently had to stop and get a lift back to the campground with my horse. This is the first time EVER I had to bail out on a trail ride.

We were not the only ones. Part of the problem was the map was way off. We went 8 miles to a site that was only marked as 6 miles, so for two miles we wondered if we were on the right trail and how we would know...


Sort of like driving to a new place on the roads, if the directions are poor and you get lost there is some anxiety...


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

Avna. I feel pretty much the same way you do, except it sounds like I enjoy solo rides more than you do. I'm in my late 60s, but somehow the element of fear hasn't gotten into my head, yet. My wife is the only other person I ride with, but she doesn't ride much. So more than half of my rides are solo. I like riding with my two grandkids, or my sons. I guess it sounds like I like either going solo, or with people I know well. I don't like group rides at all. I really don't see the attraction. There is a local riding club. Luckily, even when the club hold rides, the club breaks up into groups of no more than 5 riders. But even that is too large a group for me! lol


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I prefer to ride alone. For one thing, when I go out to ride on trail, I like the peace & quiet and I've found very few people who are comfortable in their own skin enough to do a ride and not yap the whole way. I didn't come to gossip, I came to look at the trees, see the colors of fall, listen to the Canadian geese as they fly over head, hear the deer crashing through the brush, listen to the ducks out on the lake, you name it. I am not interested in carrying on a non-stop conversation during the whole ride. I don't mind going and having lunch/dinner after we're done and I'll listen for hours, but oh please, can you please just shut up and let me enjoy my ride? So, I mostly go alone. I also have a knack for avoiding folks I know when we meet out on trail (time constraints, need to do XXXX) so I can't stop and yak or deviate from my planned ride.


Well said:clap::thumbsup:

I'm pretty sure you would be person number six on my "handful of riders list"', lol

I can't stand Yappers either. I prefer to ride with people who just point and grunt if there is something along the way they want me to notice. 

The exception to that rule is fresh steaming bear dung --- then you may holler and curse like a sailor as you scream "we need to get the buck out of here NOW!" :arrow::gallop::gallop:


Yessss, ^^^^^ that really happened --- the one and only time a handful of us were "temporarily misplaced" in a section of the Allegheny National Forest ----- because the three sisters and their aunt couldn't argee on where we were. All of them had hunted those mountain ranges for years, each was was sure of where we were but everyone had a different answer --- while I sat on my snorting horse hoping for a good outcome :beatup::icon_rolleyes:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Bear warnings are important!! Prefer not to ever run into them :chicken2: 

I rode with someone that never mentioned what was ahead, "hole on left side of trail" type things, and found it very stressful. They would say things like "yeah I saw the hole but figured y'all would see it" 

We didn't keep riding with him just because of that. 


I call it trail curtesy, giving folks a heads up.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I personally enjoy riding with other people but I really haven't had the experience of riding with someone who is atrocious either. I mostly ride by myself because that is just the way it is. I'm one of those who is pretty quiet when riding. Mostly because it's too hard for me to hear anyone talking when the are way ahead of me or behind me to hear normal conversation so I just give up and enjoy the sounds and scenery of nature. I've never had the pleasure of riding in a huge group, the most I've ridden with is five or six people and I found it pleasant most of the time.

It was pretty nice to [email protected]; and @4horses through HF. Our rides together have always been very pleasant and fun. I wish we could do it more often than we do, but we live just far enough away from each other that it doesn't happen on a regular basis. But still close enough that we can make it happen on occasions.

I used to ride with my one niece a lot and although she is very inexperienced, she kind of had a natural ability. She never came off through spooks and when I saw that she was having a problem and gave her advice how to handle it better she listened. She was willing to learn.

I don't really mind riding alone and doing my own thing but I do like company and it motivates me more to get out there more often.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

AnitaAnne said:


> Bear warnings are important!! Prefer not to ever run into them :chicken2:
> 
> I rode with someone that never mentioned what was ahead, "hole on left side of trail" type things, and found it very stressful. They would say things like "yeah I saw the hole but figured y'all would see it"
> 
> ...


Yep! Quicksand to the left, Hole to the Right, Low branch, all those things don't count as yapping. Just pass it from one rider to the next and move on. Safety is always first. But, "OMG did you see Barbara at the restaurant last night? What was she thinking? That dress! OMG and Lilly she.......blah blah blah...... " and I'm tuned out by OMG did you......and try not to hear a word after that.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Lol, I like talking _in general_ and will chat while riding as well - if my riding company likes to do it too. 
My regular riding buddy normally hardly talks, but on rides with me he gets chatty :shock: Must be my Swiss charm :wink: But I also told him at our first ride that if I talk too much, I don't get offended to be told to zip it :rofl: 

BUT, as strange as it sounds in context of the first paragraph: I love, love, love riding through the woods in complete silence and listening to the creaking saddle leather, birds chirping, the wind rustling the leaves


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

walkinthewalk said:


> Well said:clap::thumbsup:
> 
> I'm pretty sure you would be person number six on my "handful of riders list"', lol
> 
> ...


Yeah, bear dung, whether real fresh or not, bears noting. 

There were a couple of folks I used to ride with on occasion and it was perfect. The 2 of them would yap and yap and yap and rode gaited horses. So, I'd use the "My horse can't keep up" excuse, even though he sure could and I'd drop behind just far enough to cut the chatter and still be able to claim, "I'm riding drag". 

I really learned to hate riding in groups pretty much due to 1 woman. I think I've told the story before. I'd show up 30 mins early to groom and get tacked up. She'd show up the same time and throw her stuff up on her horse in 10 mins time and then gripe the next 20 mins that I was holding everyone else up. I'd look around and most were still saddling so I'd ignore her. Then I got tired of it so I'd show up an hour early and be tacked and ready to go when she got there, so she'd show up an hour early......rinse and repeat. Then she was one who yapped the whole ride and would get mad at me because I just rode my horse and zoned out. So, I'd lead. Then she complained because I was too far ahead. So, I'd drop back and ride drag and she'd complain because I was riding in the back and unsociable. At the end of the ride, unless the weather is really foul, I like to unsaddle my horse, clean him up and let him stand around and eat hay for awhile. She'd gripe that she had to wait for me and couldn't leave when she wanted. I'd say, "Go on, go, I don't need or even want you to stay, I'll be fine.". Nope she had to sit around and whine. Finally I said, "I found my way here without you, I'll find my way home the same way.". No good. She just had to stay and whine. I finally got so tired of her and her whining and controlling ways, I just quit going on group rides. I found some peace, finally.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Yep! Quicksand to the left, Hole to the Right, Low branch, all those things don't count as yapping. Just pass it from one rider to the next and move on. Safety is always first. But, "OMG did you see Barbara at the restaurant last night? What was she thinking? That dress! OMG and Lilly she.......blah blah blah...... " and I'm tuned out by OMG did you......and try not to hear a word after that.



I don't even like that kind of conversation when I'm not riding. If I had to listen to it while riding I would go crazy or lag behind just enough to where I don't hear it.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

So you guys don't even like to talk about horses on a ride? 



That's what I do. I'm normally very shy, but when I get together with other horse people I just talk horses pretty much non-stop. I guess I am one of those annoying people. :frown_color:


I can ride alone quietly, totally happy. But with other horse people I like to talk about horses. I guess I thought the feeling was mutual.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

The good thing about riding with the women in my post #41 is they were all serious life-long hunters, so they weren't inclined to yap when we were riding --- get any of them in the local roadhouse for a beer & burger --- that was a different story, lollol

Moral of this ^^^^ ----- find women who both hunt and ride to keep the yapping down to bare safety necessities


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> So you guys don't even like to talk about horses on a ride?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE to talk horses and will cheerfully talk about them all day long, just not when I'm riding out on trail. That's my decompression time, I like to just ride and smell nature (and my horse) and look at all God has put on earth for us to enjoy. Once we're back at camp or having lunch or dinner (or during our lunch break out on trail if it's a long ride) then I'll happily chat.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

trailhorserider said:


> So you guys don't even like to talk about horses on a ride?
> 
> That's what I do. I'm normally very shy, but when I get together with other horse people I just talk horses pretty much non-stop. I guess I am one of those annoying people. :frown_color:
> 
> I can ride alone quietly, totally happy. But with other horse people I like to talk about horses. I guess I thought the feeling was mutual.


No, while doing "blah", you don't have to talk about "blah", and quite often it takes away from the enjoyment of "blah". 

("blah" = "watching a movie", "listening to music", "running a marathon", "riding a motorcycle", "watching a sunset", "riding a horse"....)

It distracts me from the experience that I want to have, as I don't want to remember the ride as "the ride where we talked about such-and-such", while I'm missing communications from and with my horse, and experience the environment in a way I could not if I weren't on horseback. 

I do enjoy *reliving* the experience by talking about it, preferably while consuming an adult beverage and/or a snack, but not on horseback.

Last summer, I was doing something in the barn, when there was a sudden heavy downpour. A horse that had free roaming privileges on the farm came sprinting into the barn, then he just stood there and watched the rain (and the other horses' getting wet) with me - silently, of course. That made an impression, and I still relive that experience. Anyone coming up behind me starting to go on about the weather would have totally ruined it.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

mmshiro said:


> No, while doing "blah", you don't have to talk about "blah", and quite often it takes away from the enjoyment of "blah".
> 
> ("blah" = "watching a movie", "listening to music", "running a marathon", "riding a motorcycle", "watching a sunset", "riding a horse"....)
> 
> ...


That's why I especially like to do late night 'bed check' on the horses. I go out to the barn and sit on a hay bale and just listen to them munch, go pet everyone and warm my hands under their blankets and just have a snuggle. Or go out in the chicken coop and listen to the chickens "purr" and chortle. It would be utterly ruined by someone talking all through it because, for one thing, you couldn't hear the stuff I hear over a conversation. 

But now, go out be totally silent with me and absorb the sounds and smells, and then come in the house and make up a quick hot chocolate and we'll talk all night about what we just did.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I found there were times when I wanted to be alone, well horse dogs and me! Others when I enjoyed company. 

I loved escorting the children out and about, teaching them about nature, recognising different trees, crops, birds et al. They could also be such fun. Many memories of rides that have stuck in my mind, some I wish I could forget!


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

Foxhunter said:


> I found there were times when I wanted to be alone, well horse dogs and me! Others when I enjoyed company.
> 
> I loved escorting the children out and about, teaching them about nature, recognising different trees, crops, birds et al. They could also be such fun. Many memories of rides that have stuck in my mind, some I wish I could forget!


Don't forget them - your war stories are awesome!


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

trailhorserider said:


> So you guys don't even like to talk about horses on a ride?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will ride with you :biggrin:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

@Dreamcatcher Arabians


those kind of special moments with animals really HAVE to be alone. I just don't think they are the same when there is another human, because, well . . you just can't do the complete descent (ascent?) into that zone where you are ONE with the animal, if another human stands next to you.


When I experience that 'zone', it means that my brain stops any kind of verbage streaming. I have no judgement, and the animal is not seen in any ways as something lesser than a human. The cat is perfect in its 'catness', the horse , too. We are always asking our animals to come to US, but in that 'zone', we go to them, and we must leave our human companions, for a bit, to do it best.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I live in a non horsey area I guess and finding people to ride with has always been the bane of my existence..lol. So much so that I am saving up to buy a 2nd horse so I can either have someone ride my buddy sour nightmare I have and go with me, or have a horse that will ride solo, so I can actually trail ride, heck its the reason I own a horse anyways. doing none just gets under my skin and annoys me to no end sometimes.. like now where the leaves are all pretty colors and I'd love to go.. but can't get anyone to want to go with for anything


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I loved riding out alone very early on a summer morning. At that time you wouldn't expect to see much but the flora and fauna but that often made it well worth it. 

Coming back down the hill the view was always breath taking for me, like an enormous patchwork quilt and on a clear day you could see five counties. 

One day coming back I saw a pair of magpies swooping after something and then realised they were after a vixen. Those birds chased her out of the gorse and down the hill as fast as a pack of Hounds could. 

Another morning as I was coming across some fields the farmer was trying to get his large flock back to the sheds for shearing. These were Welsh ewes and anyone who had kept this breed will tell you they have a return ticket to Wales! 

His poor dog was trying his beast but no matter what those ewes and lambs were refusing to go through the gate. I had Seal my BC and Bria, my GSD with me. Seal,was trained but Bria was only just started on herding. 

It was the first time I saw the natural instinct of a GSD herding come through. I put her on the side of the gate that the sheep were running down and the two collies rounded them up amd drove them towards the gate. When the ewes made a break for it (they would just trample over the farmers dog) Bria just made herself big jumped forward on stiff front legs barking meaningfully. Those ewes soon reversed direction and ran through the gate, we worked that was through three lots of gates and soon had the flock of 500 + lambs, in the sheds. 

I would see a lot of dear, foxes, badgers and other wild life early mornings.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I always ride alone. Once in a while hubby comes with me, or one of my students for a short ride. I wish I had someone to ride with all the time, as one of my horses is horrible on the trail by himself, but really awesome if he has a buddy. I like awesome over horrible!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> @Dreamcatcher Arabians
> 
> 
> those kind of special moments with animals really HAVE to be alone. I just don't think they are the same when there is another human, because, well . . you just can't do the complete descent (ascent?) into that zone where you are ONE with the animal, if another human stands next to you.
> ...


I really do agree with you Tiny, but sometimes it's fun to share the sitting in the chicken coop with someone new to chickens and how peaceful they can be. Ditto for taking someone out to the barn for late night bed check who has never done it. If they can settle and not ask questions or talk and just be in the moment and experience the peace and joy of just being with the animals, that's a life changing experience for them. I've only known a couple of people who were comfortable enough in themselves to be able to just BE and not talk through it, but those folks left here know just exactly why I love my animals as I do.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Today we had a real 'learning experience' out here at the farm. Gal that works for me, her parents own a dude ranch in CO, she's in charge of 150 head of horses when she's home (she's a 2nd year vet student) and breaks the green stock and matches up the dudes with their horse for the week and leads the rides and events. Her boyfriend rides anyone who might be tending toward bronc status. So they came to ride today, and as a special treat for him, I let him ride Goldie. ANYBODY can ride Goldie and get by. Not everyone can ride Goldie WELL. He was totally in love with her by the time he quit riding. He'd love to put her on the plane in the seat next him when he goes back to CO. Couldn't believe how good natured she is and so totally dependable at 7 y.o.. 

I let her ride Dolly, who can be a little on the hot side, failed Cutting School or not. She was definitely on the LOOKY side today. We did a bunch of ground work to get Dolly's brain in focus and then she got on and did the same things from the saddle before she took off on her. She was AMAZED at how quickly Dolly would relax and blow out when she'd work up to a little hotness and then she'd do what I told her to and Dolly would just deflate and go on like she'd never even thought of getting excited. She is in love with Dolly. I think Dolly might be in the passenger seat of her truck when she goes home on summer break. LOL! 

They both learned something new today and see how it could really be applied to the dude and remuda horses at the ranch. They learned by opening their ears and eyes and minds and closing their mouths except to clarify a point. We all had fun.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I LOVE to talk horses and will cheerfully talk about them all day long, just not when I'm riding out on trail. That's my decompression time, I like to just ride and smell nature (and my horse) and look at all God has put on earth for us to enjoy. Once we're back at camp or having lunch or dinner (or during our lunch break out on trail if it's a long ride) then I'll happily chat.



For me it depends on the company I'm riding in. Sometimes yes, sometimes no. Sometimes it depends on where we are.

I've been places so far from any human sound at all that it seems almost a sacrilege to talk. It was so quiet so far as no 'human' sounds the first time I went to Coffee Mill Lake, that my friend remarked: The silence almost hurts my ears.

In those places, I'm fine not talking. In fact, I prefer not to.

One thing about Trigger though - we're usually so far out ahead of everyone, that talking means yelling back and forth. Sometimes we do that, most of the time, no.

LOL I think what I'm trying to say here is: It just depends. But.

You know that song My Church by Maren Morris? If you don't, I'll share below.

That song is about getting in your car, turning on the radio and tuning everything else out. That's her church. We joke that for me, a day spent on Trigger is a day spent in prayer. That used to be because I Panic Prayed, constantly.

Oh Lord, please don't let me die...

Now it's a very different type of ride and there are a lot of times riding is my church. I can't get that into my son and husband's heads. They want me to go to church every Sunday. I'd rather be on my horse, in the quiet wonder of creation, than surrounded by a bunch of people I see once a week and have to be on my best behavior around. I do that every day of the week at work, dress up and act polite around people I hardly know.

I just want one holy day to NOT be around people and just be able to listen to that holy silence of the woods and the sound of my horse, his hooves, and his saddle.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

SwissMiss said:


> I will ride with you :biggrin:


Thank you SwissMiss!  We are probably a good match.

I don't do the whole lunch/after ride adult beverage kind of thing, so to me the ride IS the chance to talk horses. 

I went riding with my best riding buddy today and was paying more close attention to if I was the one doing all the talking, or if she was talkative as well. She was definitely talkative as well. So rides are our chance to socialize. (We really don't get together a whole lot otherwise.) So I guess that makes us well matched riding buddies!

I understand not wanting to gossip. I didn't realize talking in general, especially if the subject was horses, would annoy so many people. 

One instance that I don't want people talking is when I'm trying to call elk. My BFF doesn't seem to get that when I am using elk calls, I am trying to convince the elk that WE are also elk. So when she just starts talking out loud after I bugle, she is ruining the effect, lol.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> Now it's a very different type of ride and there are a lot of times riding is my church. I can't get that into my son and husband's heads. They want me to go to church every Sunday. I'd rather be on my horse, in the quiet wonder of creation, than surrounded by a bunch of people I see once a week and have to be on my best behavior around. I do that every day of the week at work, dress up and act polite around people I hardly know.
> 
> I just want one holy day to NOT be around people and just be able to listen to that holy silence of the woods and the sound of my horse, his hooves, and his saddle.



You know AtokaGhosthorse I can totally relate. I feel closest to God in the woods. And those types of rides happen when I am alone. If people are looking for a spiritual experience while riding, it is probably better to go alone.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

gingerscout said:


> I live in a non horsey area I guess and finding people to ride with has always been the bane of my existence..lol. So much so that I am saving up to buy a 2nd horse so I can either have someone ride my buddy sour nightmare I have and go with me, or have a horse that will ride solo, so I can actually trail ride, heck its the reason I own a horse anyways. doing none just gets under my skin and annoys me to no end sometimes.. like now where the leaves are all pretty colors and I'd love to go.. but can't get anyone to want to go with for anything



You need to get you a horse you can ride solo on. They ARE out there and worth their weight in gold. Then if you find someone to ride with you, you have two horses. But if you don't, you still have a horse that will ride out alone. I promise you, they exist and are awesome. :smile:


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

trailhorserider said:


> You need to get you a horse you can ride solo on. They ARE out there and worth their weight in gold. Then if you find someone to ride with you, you have two horses. But if you don't, you still have a horse that will ride out alone. I promise you, they exist and are awesome. :smile:


yup looking for it.. probably be spring before I sock enough overtime pay away to get something decent.. I want a 180 from what I have now, no QH or paints, that's all I find here.. but gaited, arabs, etc are hard to get experience if you have none.. so its a challenge.. but challenge accepted..LOL


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> Thank you SwissMiss! We are probably a good match.
> 
> I don't do the whole lunch/after ride adult beverage kind of thing, so to me the ride IS the chance to talk horses.


Just to clarify, when I say post ride lunch/dinner, I am not talking about adult beverages, I don't do that stuff either. Just an informal lunch or dinner after a nice long trail ride or a lunch break out on the trail if we're taking an extra long ride that day, then I'll talk with you about whatever you like. And I'm also not talking about a monastic vow of silence while out on the trail, I'm just talking about that/those person(s) who barely stop to draw breath from the time we start to the time we finish. I end up feeling very stressed and my shoulders are up around my ears when I make a mistake and end up out with a "Chatty Cathy". 

I prefer to keep quiet a lot more than most folks I guess, and when I'm with someone who just has to fill the gap with a lot of chatter, it makes me anxious. I HAVE to talk a lot to people during the day (hard to show someone how to work with one of my horses if I won't talk) so when I go out after the end of a work day or week, then I am craving silence. Frequently, I'm craving solitude as well.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I don't mind talking if the person is saying something relevant and interesting. I ride infrequently with others and am just getting to know people here so it makes more sense to me to have a conversation, right now. The truth is, just the presence of another person disturbs my "commune with nature and my horse" thing, whether they talk or not. If I need that I have to go alone. 

I do want to know things like if someone is married, has kids, when they got into horses, how they acquired the horse they are riding, and so forth. The first time I rode with a guy I met at a club horse camp trip, we had so much to talk about we didn't shut up for three hours. He was really fascinating, an older guy who had worked with Mark Rashid, Buck Brannaman, many local luminaries -- and had some candid opinions well worth hearing. The next time it was a lot quieter but just as much fun. He's one of the few horse folks I miss from California. He was the one who said to a mutual friend (and it got back to me later) that he really enjoyed riding with me because "she can handle herself on the trail". To me that was one of the nicest compliments I've had!

Then there was a lady I had to ride with a lot back there because she was part of a trio which went out without fail twice a week and knew all the trails, so I made a point of tagging along with them to learn where the trailheads were. The empress of Chatty Cathies, she was. Never said anything worth hearing but never and I mean never shut up. She was a terrible rider even though she'd been riding for years, and made no attempt to control her ill-mannered horse. The funny thing was, the leader of the three, who actually owned the three horses and drove the truck and trailer, was friends with both of them, but they both mutually disliked each other. The third friend, not the leader (whom I did like) or the talker, was hard of hearing, and she'd take out her hearing aid at the beginning of the ride so she wouldn't have to listen to the chatty one! I didn't have that option so I just rode way behind.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

@horseluvr2524 just in reading through threads there was a group in Tx that would get together. All were welcome, meets were in and around that state. I seem to remember one from the New England area happening but not recent. I'm sure there have been more meets but they evolve through someone mentioning in a thread or starting a thread about different events or trails they'd like to experience.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Here would be the opening verse to that song: 
"I’ve cussed on a Sunday
I’ve cheated and I’ve lied
I’ve fallen down from grace
A few too many times
But I find holy redemption
When I put this car in drive
Roll the windows down and turn up the dial"


Plenty to be said for reflection time when riding. I'm mostly alone at this point when out with the horse. I do ride with son and had spent a couple of years riding with neighbor when she first moved here. Before that it was with the ladies that rode at the barn where son rides at. Still do occasionally ride out in a group but those rides are few and far between. Now Texas was a different story. I had friends that I meshed well with and we'd go out together or in groups. Larger rides with the association we all had maps of the trails and paths were marked ahead of the ride so you could ride alone or with a group and we all ended up in the same place at some point. I really miss those/that group of people. Texas too. 



I don't mind some conversation but I want to enjoy the horse I'm riding and the scenery we are riding through. Both take the majority of my attention. A random conversation would not be welcome. Nor would a gossip fest. Plenty of points to stop along the way and chat. Just not while I'm in motion.



horseluvr there are those in Florida that go out at times too. So different groups of HF friends.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> For me it depends on the company I'm riding in. Sometimes yes, sometimes no. Sometimes it depends on where we are.
> 
> I've been places so far from any human sound at all that it seems almost a sacrilege to talk. It was so quiet so far as no 'human' sounds the first time I went to Coffee Mill Lake, that my friend remarked: The silence almost hurts my ears.
> 
> ...


I was really really tired. Forgot the promised video. LOL


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

trailhorserider said:


> You know AtokaGhosthorse I can totally relate. I feel closest to God in the woods. And those types of rides happen when I am alone. If people are looking for a spiritual experience while riding, it is probably better to go alone.


Been thinking about solo, but there IS the aforementioned, in the OP, safety issue, and most places that... absent of people... also are absent a cell phone signal. 

The good news is, when I can get him to ride, my husband isn't a talker on a horse. And when my friend can get away to ride when her young daughter is visiting her father, we also don't talk a lot on the trail unless it's to call attention to something really cool, a fantastic tree, a hole to avoid, etc. We do our talking when we get back to camp.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I seriously don't mind talking when riding with others but I do like intervals of silence. Also, someone may be a little extra chatty because they are talking about something that they are excited about. That's a little different than someone who just NEVER shuts up. 
I have a friend like that. Although I love her dearly, I always think twice before I call her. I may have something that I want to tell her but when I call I'm not sure if I'll even get the chance unless I blurt it out as soon as she picks up the phone. I also have to think about how much time I have because I barely even get a chance to tell her I have to go. I don't think that I could ever ride with her, it would drive me insane.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

@trailhorserider, I did not know I was in the minority. I like talking on the trail, especially about horses, but I have learned so many interesting things and met so many interesting people on biggish trail rides. I have to ride solo a lot and most of my life I have had to ride solo, so having trail buddies to ride with is a real luxury.

I love kids and just love having a chatty child along on a ride. I could just ride on and on and listen to them burble along about everything. I took a boy named John riding about 4 times a week from the time he was 7 until he was 16. He never shut up, and I loved it so much. Such good and happy memories. 

I have lots and lots of time to be quiet and commune with nature. I get a real kick out of riding with friends and talking about stuff, usually horse stuff. My rides with @LoriF and @4horses are times to treasure.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

My sister and cousin and I all rode at the same place but we never rode out together without others being present. Then Gill, my cousin started riding with me, Sally was out of working with horses but still rode her boss' horse. 

We decided to go for a rode together. I had Murphy, a 14.3 heavyweight cob, Cassie, a four year old I was showing for his owner and George, a hunter I kept in work all year because of weight issues. 

Sally wanted to rode Cass, Gill always rode George and I was left with Murphy.. it was summer and a glorious day. We went off quite happily and ended up being out for three hours. Cass was very green, George fat enough that if you leant over to far his saddle slipped so all the gates were left for me to do, which was fine but several I had to dismount and lift open and close. Every time I was about to mount Gill amd Sally would canter off leaving me halfway on (I would vault on as Murph was also fat and his saddle would slip when mounting) they thought it great fun. 

We were coming back down a bridlepath, branches were quite low and the path steep. I was in front and got my own back by taking off at a canter down the track. Timing was good as both the others were leaning well forward to avoid especially low branches. 
I stopped on level ground and the pair were laughingly cussing me for acting the fool. 

That was the one and only time all three of us rode together.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I had moved in the fall to a new place and went out for a ride on a cold January day, I was bundled up quite well a kerchief under my hard hat and a high turtle neck that covered my chin and mouth and as I was riding on the concession behind our place I noticed a person mounting their horse and coming out the lane so I waited and asked if I could ride along with her. 
We rode and chatted and introduced ourselves and after a bit she mentioned that I reminded her of someone and I said "oh who?" she said you probably wouldn't know her as she lives way out the other side of the city several miles and then she mentioned her name. Guess what? it was my younger sister. All this lady could see of me was from my eyes to my nose. She said it was partly my expressions and personality that was similar. Small world eh??

Then a week later (non horse episode) I was visiting a friend in the hospital and there was a curtain around the next bed and as my friend and I chatted a voice came out from behind the curtain and asked if that was ------- -----? I answered no but it is her younger sister, I guess out voices were very similar.


----------



## apachetears6 (Jun 7, 2018)

I ride some with my grandsons, but for the most part I ride lonesome. It is quiet, I ride at my own pace and there is no one but me and the horse. I carry a cell phone so I can call if I need help. I just don't really have anyone to ride with. 
Sometimes solitude has it's perks. Sometimes it shows you how alone a person can be.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I used to ride solo about 60% of my rides! I used to absolutely love it. Just the freedom to do whatever we wanted, school things if needed, the peace and quiet....it was great. I carry a handheld gps if riding somewhere solo I've never been....well pretty much always carry it but when solo its saved me the most. A lot of places don't have cell service so at least having the gps gives me a little peace of mind. I can use it to back track or watch it and make sure my arrow is pointing towards home with the direction I'm going lol!

Over the last year or so I've not really been riding solo. I've been really struggling with finding the motivation to ride so rely on my friends to get me to get out of the house. Only problem is our horses aren't the most compatiable so then that makes me dread riding with them too sometimes. Jax moves out, I love it, hes a twh so he just has a nice stride. My friends have QH's and other has a Percheron...Slow. So when I ride with them I'm constantly stopping and waiting...I COULD ride Orianna, she'll walk slower, but I just don't really enjoy riding her. I like riding with a few friends so we can chit chat and what not but at the same time when you have a faster horse it can get annoying.

Large rides....I generally hate. Yes part of it is my own training fault with Jax...he can't STAND going as slow as they do, like throws a giant hissy fit if I'm making him walk 2mph. But we can't get in the lead because we don't know where we're going...He'll settle after a few miles but its just not fun. Stopping and waiting constantly for 10 other people to catch up. Again, I can ride Orianna for them and shes fabulous....but for some reason I just don't enjoy riding her. Shes more of a machine...Yes ma'am....I just get bored that she doesn't have the personality and excitement about being out riding like Jax does.

Overall I steer clear of large group rides unless a friend begs me to go. Riding with 1-3 friends is my favorite probably if they're on gaited horses too or don't mind trotting at least a little? I'm hoping I can get back into my groove of things and start riding solo again. Life's just really had me down lately so just the thought of having to hook up the trailer and drive somewhere deters me from riding. I've even considered selling out but everyone is telling me to waittttt to decide on that lol!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

@evilamc don't sell - I know just how you feel. My daughter left for college in mid Aug and that meant my riding partner left too. I don't have trails near home so I have to trailer wherever I go and there have been days that I just think - screw it. BUT - when I have forced myself to go I always enjoy myself and am glad I went. The whole forward gaited horse thing is something Tillie and I suffer from- even with my friend that has a gaited horse. I have thought of buying a stock horse to have to ride with others but honestly I like forward and thinking horses so the thought is almost as bad as not riding at all.

Life gets us down but if you just think of why you have horses to begin with and how far you have come with Jax - I bet you will smile!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

@evilamc and @carshon- wish you'd come pick me up in your trailers and with your feisty horses so I could get Fizz motivated. Or- point those trailers to VT and come ride the zillion miles of roads and trails we have that my horse turns her nose up at. I will only talk a little, mostly about horses or wildlife or the weather or food, and will happily lead or follow. I'll cook the post ride lunch and bring the adult beverages. :wink: 


It's funny how we can have something that seems ideal to one person but turns sour when it's the only thing you have every day!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

@carshon, @evilamc, I have never gotten the "can't keep up with the gaited" thing. Back when Lucky was still alive (foundation bred QH, all of 14.1 hh and 14.1 wide) we rode with several people who had gaited horses. I kept him at a good working walk and if we got a little behind, we'd trot to catch up and stay caught up. No big beal. The company was really nice, so we made a little effort to fit in. I NEVER expected them to go as slow as Luckster would have had us go.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

@DreamCatcherarabians - but that goes both ways. I was recently told by a lady and her daughter that me coming up behind them "too fast" on the trail was not safe for any of us. This happened on one of my last solo rides. I did see them ahead of me and did slow my pace. But even at a slow flat walk I overtook the two of them and yes the horse in the back kept stopping and looking at us. I even caught up to them and had to stop Tillie in order to keep any distance between us. I then politely said - if you move over I will pass you - and that is when the Mom said I was causing issues. I would not expect anyone to make their horse work to keep up with my gaited horse unless they knew in advance that they need to do so in order to keep pace. I also do not understand those that think that someone on a more forward horse (gaited or not) should force their horse to walk at the rate of the slowest horse in the group. Some horses are just naturally faster or slower than others.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

carshon said:


> @DreamCatcherarabians - but that goes both ways. I was recently told by a lady and her daughter that me coming up behind them "too fast" on the trail was not safe for any of us. This happened on one of my last solo rides. I did see them ahead of me and did slow my pace. But even at a slow flat walk I overtook the two of them and yes the horse in the back kept stopping and looking at us. I even caught up to them and had to stop Tillie in order to keep any distance between us. I then politely said - if you move over I will pass you - and that is when the Mom said I was causing issues. I would not expect anyone to make their horse work to keep up with my gaited horse unless they knew in advance that they need to do so in order to keep pace. I also do not understand those that think that someone on a more forward horse (gaited or not) should force their horse to walk at the rate of the slowest horse in the group. Some horses are just naturally faster or slower than others.


I solve the problem by going ahead on the trail, turning around and coming back. After a while my gelding slows down a little and usually my riding buddy will suggest some trotting sections so it all works out ok. 

If I try to hold my horse back, he gets very stressed and nervy. 

Asking to pass is NOT being rude and that female you passed (can't call her a lady..) was not displaying good trail etiquette.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

@anitanne Tillie becomes agitated when I hold her back too much - especially at the beginning of a ride. When riding with daughter and hubby it is understood that Tillie and I will kind of do our own thing until she decided that riding half mile ahead of her friends is no fun. Then of her own volition she will stop and turn her head to see where her buddies are at and wait for them to catch up. A few miles into the ride Tillie usually slows down enough that we are pretty close to those we ride with. I have found this is true as well when riding with new people. We rode with friends a month ago and I warned them that Tillie will need to be ahead- we started out behind and she became a sweaty agitated mess tossing her head - we did a lot of let yields and circles before friends said to just ride ahead so we did - and after the first few miles Tillie rode about 2 horse lengths in front of the others. After lunch she even rode behind another horse for a couple of miles before she was tail gating so much I asked to move to the front.

I love to ride with friends but have also found that with more riding alone Tillie is looking more to me to set the pace and be comfortable. So I have actually chose to ride solo the last couple of times out. I really enjoy my horses flat walk and running walk when she is allowed to move forward. We cover a lot of ground and she is extremely smooth. And at our last time out I let her canter and it was great. So I do see more solo rides in our future


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Ha! Glad I'm not the only one whos gaited horse gets ****y if you try and force them to walk slow xD! Jax just has a nice natural walk and its of course faster then a lot of stock horses...Obviously I don't ask him to move out but I just let him walk at the speed thats natural and comfortable...but its too fast for some and they just don't seem to want to trot up. So I ride alone a lot or stop and wait...because why should I have to turn my horse into a fire breathing dragon because they can't keep up! Like the second hes in the lead......or behind horses that do walk out...his head just drops and hes instantly calmer.
@carshon I have to trailer to ride as well! My neighborhood is just not very safe to ride along in and I've been yelled at a few times for doing so. So sometimes the thought of having to hook up and drive 35-60min just to ride doesn't feel worht it. I CAN trailer 10-15min to some old backroads that are safer or to rail trail...and I do that someitmes but I don't like to over do it on that and get bored! Solo rides can be so fun though, no one else to dictate your pace. Both my horses are super stars about going out alone too so I'm lucky about that. 
@egrogan I wish I could come pick you up!

I did decide that as of January 1st I will no longer be boarding dogs...I'm hoping not having to care for others dogs 24/7 and always being on time constraints because of them will help get me more motivated to ride. Some weekends, when I have dogs in...I sit and think "Well it will take me 45min to get to trail...10 to tack up....2-3 hours riding...then untack and drive home...hmm will dogs be ok?" Then I get worried what if something happens while I'm out and the dogs end up going too long. So then it just seems easier to NOT go out. Its great money in boarding dogs but its literally a 24/7 operation and just to hard to do by myself! So I promised I'd at least wait till I was done boarding to make a final decision on selling out or keeping them.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

@evilamc I too have to trailer out, it is really NOT SAFE to ride down the roads here. We used to do it twenty years ago, but the area has really grown up a lot. 

You sound just a bit down. This time of year I usually get feeling a bit low, mainly because riding seems to be winding down for the year, and the cold and freezing rain are very unpleasant. 


So what I do is visit family a lot this time of year. It helps fight the inner Grinch off too :wink: 

Maybe there is something you would like to see or do that you could plan a short trip to perk you up. Instead of stopping dog boarding all together (especially if it is good money) why not just cut back? Schedule yourself a week off to recharge. Often small business owners have a hard time scheduling off time for themselves and that leads to burnout. If you were working for someone else, you would expect some days off, so take some! 


Loading up horses can be very time consuming, but the reward is great! Getting outside and riding along through the woods can be really healing and soothing. 


Is there some way you can minimize loading? Maybe store your tack in the trailer? I know a lot of people that do that. It saves a lot of time!! 


But if you do decide to sell, please let me know as I may be interested in one of your horses. I need a second good trail horse, especially if they can pony.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a trailer and tow vehicle but decent trails are either an hour + one way or 2-4 hours the other way.. and of course that's where all the riders are.. I don't have the schedule to take an entire day to go ride.. hook up take an hour plus loading horse and stuff.. drive 3-4 hours, ride 2-3 hours then reverse order. I've decided its easier to just get a 2nd horse that will ride solo, done trying to change my horse, he's pretty set in his ways, hes a saint for other things and even for my daughter, so he can stay, now I get to work overtime all fall/ winter and save a fund, and in the spring start the search, which is exciting in a way. I am going to branch out though, I want to try some gaited horses, maybe an arabian.. not sure yet, definitely want to try before I buy and don't want to be rushed into a sale, I want to find a good match


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

You all have me scared now, lol. I have my first "big" group ride ever tomorrow. And its a long one. Probably total 7 hours with lunch. Luckily I am bringing a long a friend that I get along with well, and our ponies enjoy each other. We don't know any of the other riders but they seem like a friendly bunch through text. There are upward of 20+ I think. 

I do prefer to ride alone most of the time, but I enjoy 'good' company. Which as others have noted is hard to find. 

Wish me luck that no one is crazy, and if they are I suppose we can lag behind and use the pony excuse, although both of our girls could lead the way.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

@AnitaAnne I actually did try cutting back some this year, having like one weekend off a month, but it just wasn't enough becuase it always seemed the one weekend I'd take off, it would rain! LOL! Also since I cut back, I had less dogs in at a time so it didn't feel as worth it. When I only have 1 or 2 dogs in....I only get $20-$40 a day to do the same amount of work as when I have 6-10 dogs in. I honestly make more then enough grooming now so I'll be fine financially. I'm sure a few people will talk me into still watching their dogs though xD.

I actually do store everything in my trailer  Its my traveling barn! Both horses are great loaders as well, pretty lucky about that. They both can pony  I actually had to pony TWO horses off Jax, while riding bareback, last summer when my friend got hurt. I'm hoping I'll get out of my funk but if not, I can always sell now and get back into it down the road, I'm only 30.
@Foxesdontwearbowties Oh no! I hope you have a great time! They CAN be a lot of fun and you can make a ton of new friends! Just some horses don't enjoy them as much as others. Hopefully you and your friend, if your horses do seem stressed about it, can just stay back and have you're own little private ride


----------

